# Thai Fried Noodles (Pad Thai)



## rajays (Aug 9, 2005)

This is one of my other favourite recipe. Everybody I know love Pad Thai. I have even cooked Pad Thai for Madonna one time at the restaurant I was working in.

Thai Fried Noodles
Phad Thai

Phad Thai is now very well known and is one of the dish that foreigners love to eat when they come to Thailand.

Ingredients

300 g fresh rice
Noodles or dried noodles soaked in water for about 10 - 15 minutes)
3 tablespoons (45 ml) oil
1 tablespoon (5 g) dried shrimps
80 g (1 cup) tofu, chopped
6 tablespoons (90 ml) chicken stock or water
2 eggs, beaten
3 tablespoons (45 g) roasted peanuts, chopped
20 g (1/4 cup) chives cut into 2cm
60 g (1 cup) bean sprouts
2 limes cut into wedges
Fresh vegetables (bean sprout, cabbage and chives)

Sauce
3 tablespoons (30 g) sugar
3 tablespoons (45 ml) fish sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 tablespoons (30 ml) tamarind juice

Preparation

1) Put the oil into a wok and fry the garlic, dried shrimps and tofu until the garlic turns golden brown and then add the rice noodles. Keep stirring over a high heat

2) Add the chicken stock and stir- fry until the noodles are soft.

3) Then turn the heat down and add the sauce ingredients and stir well to combine.

4) Add the egg and stir-fry until the eggs are cooked and well combined with the noodles.

5) Add the peanuts and chives. Stir-fry to combine and then add the bean sprouts and stir together. Turn off the heat and serve garnish with the lime wedges and fresh vegetables.

Note: Everybody has a different version of this. It can also be made using fresh prawns instead of dried shrimps.

Serves: 4

Preparation Time: 15 Minutes

Cooking Time: 10 Minutes

[Edited by mudbug to remove what appears to be spam.]


----------



## foxgurl (Sep 15, 2005)

Wonderful recipe! I will try it soon. 
Could you be more specific about the noodles that may be used (brands etc)?
Thanks!
foxgurl


----------

